# [SOLVED] BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8



## littlex (May 5, 2010)

Hello there,
I need your help as Win 7 is giving me BSOD´s out of the blue.
Right now it is running in protected mode after debugging (start up menu F8) and it works just fine (at least so far), so I suspect it is some faulty command or file that is used only when booted up "normally".
As Win7 restarts automatically after a crash, I was able to gather only the following information:
something like faulty DPC routine
Stop: 0x000000B8
0x86983A48
0x86844030
0x93E5AFD0

I have changed the ram-banks already to exclude an error with those, brand new harddrive didn´t do the trick either (probably because I just cloned my existing Win7-partition as I am not too eager to set up my system from scratch  )
The memory.dmp I have is about 230mb, so way to big to have it attached, so I just attached the mini.dmp it created yesterday.

System is Win7 x86, all updates included (and up-to-date), laptop is about 2 years old, it worked just fine until about 2 weeks ago... 
If you need further information in order to help me stay sane, please do not hesitate to contact me.

I sure would appreciate any information ray:
Thx and kind regards,
LittleX


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8*

Hi.

You are getting an error with snapman.sys.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [E:\Temp\Rar$DI00.688\050510-40794-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\SymCache*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16539.x86fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x8300b000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8314a570
Debug session time: Tue May  4 17:46:53.374 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:44.887
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 100000B8, {85fbc020, 83136240, 8df6ffd0, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for snapman.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for snapman.sys
Probably caused by : snapman.sys ( snapman+fd6b )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

ATTEMPTED_SWITCH_FROM_DPC (b8)
A wait operation, attach process, or yield was attempted from a DPC routine.
This is an illegal operation and the stack track will lead to the offending
code and original DPC routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 85fbc020, Original thread which is the cause of the failure
Arg2: 83136240, New thread
Arg3: 8df6ffd0, Stack address of the original thread
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_THREAD:  85fbc020

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xB8

PROCESS_NAME:  SYSTEM

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 83066c6d to 8305fde6

STACK_TEXT:  
80d8ab48 83066c6d 85fbc020 00000000 8312cd20 nt!KiSwapContext+0x26
80d8ab80 83065ad3 85fbc0e0 85fbc020 85f9ec10 nt!KiSwapThread+0x266
80d8aba8 8305f74f 85fbc020 85fbc0e0 00000000 nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1df
80d8ac24 89758d6b 85f9ec10 00000000 00000000 nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x393
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
80d8ac90 83039f44 85fbac48 8622dbb0 8622ddf4 snapman+0xfd6b
80d8aca8 89636bed 00004000 8622de20 86227000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
80d8acbc 896440f7 8622dbb0 85fbac48 00000004 volsnap!VspAsynchronousIo+0x10f
80d8ad08 896442e8 8622d0f4 8622d0e8 00000000 volsnap!VspWriteTableUpdates+0x27d
80d8ad38 8964440e 00779cb8 85fbb0d8 872e3eb0 volsnap!VspWriteVolumePhase32+0x12c
80d8ad54 89636ac4 00000000 85814658 00000000 volsnap!VspWriteVolumePhase3+0xc0
80d8ad74 83060fa0 00000000 85814658 872e3eb0 volsnap!VspPerformanceWrapperCompletionRoutine+0x3c
80d8adb8 8938a498 80d8adec 8938aabd 85fa5030 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x115
80d8adc0 8938aabd 85fa5030 85814658 00000001 CLASSPNP!ClassCompleteRequest+0x11
80d8adec 83060fa0 00000000 87c2edf8 01c2ef00 CLASSPNP!TransferPktComplete+0x2e4
80d8ae30 88f9dd97 87c2efac 858ad460 80d8ae60 nt!IopfCompleteRequest+0x115
80d8ae40 88f9e636 84f4a6c8 87c2edf8 87c2efac ataport!IdeCompleteScsiIrp+0x31
80d8ae60 88f9b4bd 84f4a6c8 858ad460 84f4c0e0 ataport!IdeCommonCrbCompletion+0x44
80d8ae7c 88fa1468 84f4c0e0 858ad460 858ad460 ataport!IdeTranslateCompletedRequest+0x161
80d8aef4 88fa166b 84f4c0e0 858ad460 84f4c09c ataport!IdeProcessCompletedRequests+0x2a0
80d8af48 83060835 84f4c09c 84f4c028 00000000 ataport!IdePortCompletionDpc+0xab
80d8afa4 83060698 8312cd20 85fbc020 00000000 nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0xf9
80d8aff4 8305fe5c 8df6fab8 00000000 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd5
80d8aff8 8df6fab8 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiDispatchInterrupt+0x2c
8305fe5c 00000000 0000001a 00d6850f bb830000 0x8df6fab8


STACK_COMMAND:  .thread 0xffffffff85fbc020 ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
snapman+fd6b
89758d6b ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  4

SYMBOL_NAME:  snapman+fd6b

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: snapman

IMAGE_NAME:  snapman.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  45265dbe

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xB8_snapman+fd6b

BUCKET_ID:  0xB8_snapman+fd6b

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
So, please completely uninstall your Acronis True Image which is causing you the grief. :grin:


----------



## littlex (May 5, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8*

Acronis???? I had it up an running for ... months without any trouble 
You sure it is True Image and not Acronis Disc Director? This I had installed recently but not used at all so far... But the time frame looks about right, so I will just get rid off it and hope it works out for me.
Thanks for the input and help, I´ll let you know how it goes...:wave:
If you hear any crude words, just ignore them, it will be me damning my computer if it does not work :upset:


----------



## littlex (May 5, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8*

Got rid off the Disc Director Suite, so far, so good....
System is up for 10 minutes and counting :smooch:

The snapman.sys is still on it, as you said, it belongs to Acronis True Image, but I like to think that Disc Director and True Image didn´t go well together on the same system :4-thatsba

So, just keep them crossed for me, I really would like to keep True Image, but if Win7 still suffers indigestion, I will delete it as well for my peace of mind :wink:

Thanks again for your immediate reply and help, I would never have thought of this program to be such a pain in the rear...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8*

Hi - 

What version of Acronis are you using?

The timestamp on the Acronis driver *snapman.sys* noted in the BSOD dump - 

*0x45265dbe*, which = *Fri Oct 06 09:44:30 2006*

It is way too old for Windows 7 x86 RTM system.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## littlex (May 5, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8*

2006??? Oops, that sure is way too old 
So definitely something screwed up my system, as I am using the actual version of True Image (I am at work at the moment, so I have to check this out tonight).
But as my system crashed again shortly after posting the last message, I will delete True Image anyway and just give it a shot by installing it anew later...:upset:

Thanks for your assistance, and I will keep you posted.

Have a nice day,
Silke (aka Littlex)


----------



## littlex (May 5, 2010)

*Re: BSOD Win 7 DPC Routine Stop: 0x000000B8*

Hello everybody!
It took some efforts to get rid off this darned snapman.sys and the Acronis software, but I finally made it...
So far everything works fine (but my Outlook freezes up on me, I think that´s a different matter :4-dontkno and I will take care of it later), so I want to thank you guys for your help and -obviously - accurate diagnosis.
What I did is I forwarded your replies to our network admin to give him an excellent address if he evers runs in any problems he cannot solve by himself. Doesn´t hurt to know where to look for great and immediate advise :wink:

Thanks again for solving my problems and keeping me sane. 

Have a nice evening,
regards,
Silke (aka Littlex)


----------

